# What happened in Niger?!!!



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm surprised the conspiracy theories aren't flying!! So, what in the world happened over there? Is there a cover-up in action? 

What do we really know so far?



Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Mish said:


> I'm surprised the conspiracy theories aren't flying!! So, what in the world happened over there? Is there a cover-up in action?


You think there might be more action here if a Democrat was in the White House?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Something along the lines of an ambassador being beaten, sodomized and killed while security is left out to dry by an administration?

No. It was an ambush, and soldiers died. Military response was immediate.

Do you have something on this, @Mish?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The column was Rat Packed in an Ambush (And enemy had heads up )


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They are flying Liberals already , yelling cover and other such lies. It takes time to sort out what happen if you been there you understand that if not you fall for the crap.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Something along the lines of an ambassador being beaten, sodomized and killed while security is left out to dry by an administration?
> 
> No. It was an ambush, and soldiers died. Military response was immediate.
> 
> Do you have something on this, @Mish?


 I've been reading all kinds of stuff. I'm not posting because i don't know what to believe yet.

"It was just an ambush" doesn't end my curiosity. I feel there is more to the story.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds like the handiwork of our muzzie coalition partners. Only way to stop this bs is to desecrate their bodies as per Black Jack Pershing. Know Trump knows the game plan. He best start using it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mish said:


> I've been reading all kinds of stuff. I'm not posting because i don't know what to believe yet.
> 
> "It was just an ambush" doesn't end my curiosity. I feel there is more to the story.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


You don't have to know what to believe. Share what you have found. 
Was there a high value target involved?
Is there reason to believe it was more than a simple ambush by the enemy?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> You don't have to know what to believe. Share what you have found.
> Was there a high value target involved?
> Is there reason to believe it was more than a simple ambush by the enemy?


Just read this...
http://www.foxnews.com/world/2017/1...because-meeting-dragged-us-officials-say.html

-I also heard the new travel restrictions against Chad could Have had something to do with it.

- French were not authorized to fire?

- contractors recovered soldiers and the dead? Is that normal? (Left a soldier behind? 48 hours to find him?)

- why no armor going into a volatile area?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasily 1945 (Jun 25, 2017)

North Africa is the next place to fight islam extremism, this ISIS affiliate, Boko Haram, etc seems like they could be taken out easily with the help of US and allies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Special forces meet with tribal leaders to make alliances. Nothing new, there. 
The French war planes didn't fire because they couldn't determine who was friendly. 
The soldiers were using their vehicles of choice. If they wanted armored, I'll bet they would have had armored. 
Contract personnel are used quite often in such areas. The one they found and retrieved, I believe, had been captured and taken.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Armor is not very concealable and you wont blend in.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> You don't have to know what to believe. Share what you have found.
> Was there a high value target involved?
> Is there reason to believe it was more than a simple ambush by the enemy?





Mish said:


> Just read this...
> Niger ambush may have happened because meeting dragged, US officials say | Fox News
> 
> -I also heard the new travel restrictions against Chad could Have had something to do with it.
> ...


Dammit Mishy, give us the pillow talk details ..... we know you have the scoop under the sheets! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a few friends over there as contractors, not heavy armed contractors, just average joe type. Its a cesspool. Period. I would not set foot on any place in Africa.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I read it had to do with Bush Meat....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I have a few friends over there as contractors, not heavy armed contractors, just average joe type. Its a cesspool. Period. I would not set foot on any place in Africa.


I almost had to go to Djabuti. Glad I ducked out of that one!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> I almost had to go to Djabuti. Glad I ducked out of that one!


PerDiem is so low there. That should tell anyone heading that way to be prepared. And the shots you need...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Intel failure. Ya think?
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/africa...resulted-massive-intelligence-failure-n812626


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

China has big plans in Aftica , but yes American boots on any ground there will end badly no matter what ...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Dammit Mishy, give us the pillow talk details ..... we know you have the scoop under the sheets! :vs_closedeyes:


I don't want to give up my sources. Bahahaha!!!
Now, start rubbing my feet and don't talk unless i tell you to.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Dammit Mishy, give us the pillow talk details ..... we know you have the scoop under the sheets! :vs_closedeyes:


By all means, Yes, let's see what's under the sheets! :devil:

We have special forces all over the world and shit happens. As Kelly said in his statement, the matter is being investigated per protocol. Were mistakes made? It would appear so. Is it a grand conspiracy? We shall see. Was there Russian collusion? Was the Hildabeast in charge? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SF conducts foreign internal defense training with African countries all the time. we do this in very small teams. no conspracy...just an event. a bunch of people get killed every day in the US...noone cries conspiracy....4 SF guys in Africa and somehow it's Trumps fault or a conspiracy? 

news flash!!! people don't like us and want to kill us. it's part of the job.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> SF conducts foreign internal defense training with African countries all the time. we do this in very small teams. no conspracy...just an event. a bunch of people get killed every day in the US...noone cries conspiracy....4 SF guys in Africa and somehow it's Trumps fault or a conspiracy?
> 
> news flash!!! people don't like us and want to kill us. it's part of the job.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


About time you showed up.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> About time you showed up.


Been workin man...been a workin....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We have military personnel in 135 countries around the world.
What happened in Niger? A bunch of people who have not spent one day in uniform, let alone under arms in a combat zone are all of a sudden experts.
Listen to OSFGuy, he has been there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> SF conducts foreign internal defense training with African countries all the time. we do this in very small teams. no conspracy...just an event. a bunch of people get killed every day in the US...noone cries conspiracy....4 SF guys in Africa and somehow it's Trumps fault or a conspiracy?
> 
> news flash!!! people don't like us and want to kill us. it's part of the job.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


This, most likely^^^^^

Speaking of ******, how many will attack, shoot each other and die this weekend in Chicago, Baltimore, St. Louis, Detroit, SC LA, Atlanta, etc?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The scuttlebutt on the radio today said the village leader was undoubtedly in on it.

He kept the guys there as long as he could, . . . and shortly after they arrived in the village, . . . a couple of motoceclettas headed out of town at breakneck speed. 

There was discussion of "is this important", . . . and the decision was to watch their backs and hope for the best.

They did not have air cover, . . . backup, . . . heavy weapons, . . . were not wearing armor, . . . because the mission was a "be good to the locals" mission, . . . where you have to appear friendly, . . . minimum ammo, minimum weapons, civilian type or at least "not threatening" vehicles, . . . and it leads sometimes to a minimum life expectancy. It did this time.

Apparently they were hit by some 50 or more heavily armed bad guys in machine gun trucks, RPG's, the whole magillicuddy.

Unfortunately, it is pretty much a volunteer group, . . . doing really "stretched thin" work, . . . and hoping for the best.

Personally, . . . I think we should send a brigade in there with all the weapons we could drop in 72 hours, . . . find the responsible parties, . . . put em up against a wall, . . . shoot em in broad daylight, . . . with all neighbors present, . . . turn around and ask: "Anyone else?"

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

With Mattis in charge of everything right now, I am sure his response to said bad guys will be devastating. Without media fanfare, which i prefer.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

There will be a reckoning....you may never know about it, but there will be.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> There will be a reckoning....you may never know about it, but there will be.


Can't come soon enough, . . .

Sometimes when I see this crap, . . . just wish I was about 5 decades younger.

I'm still some kind of acid like about Benghazi, . . . I could burn the whole Libyan contry, . . . use killing a spider as the excuse, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> Can't come soon enough, . . .
> 
> Sometimes when I see this crap, . . . just wish I was about 5 decades younger.
> 
> ...





Old SF Guy said:


> There will be a reckoning....you may never know about it, but there will be.





dwight55 said:


> The scuttlebutt on the radio today said the village leader was undoubtedly in on it.
> 
> He kept the guys there as long as he could, . . . and shortly after they arrived in the village, . . . a couple of motoceclettas headed out of town at breakneck speed.
> 
> ...


For any of you that think giving money and ass kissing is the definition of diplomacy I have taken the liberty of quoting this gentleman's post so you can read it again.
For those of you who think you did the right thing by willingly giving the bully your lunch money because he was misunderstood, read it again s l o w l y.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> This, most likely^^^^^
> 
> Speaking of ******, how many will attack, shoot each other and die this weekend in Chicago, Baltimore, St. Louis, Detroit, SC LA, Atlanta, etc?


Unfortunately the scum and gangsta young black folks breed and deliver at a faster rate, than they kill each other off.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

*Good question, but*

Cover up? I don't know what kind of cover up. I didn't hear the president or 
secretary of state claim an ideological video riled up the locals causing them to 
ambush our soldiers. As I heard it they were on patrol. They were not a 
diplomatic attache with a protection detail. I don't know of any missed calls
for help, or anyone denying them help when it was asked for? Maybe this
Sunday on the morning shows the Ambassador to the UN will show up with a 
fake news answer we can all hew and cry about?

RIP Soldiers



Mish said:


> I'm surprised the conspiracy theories aren't flying!! So, what in the world happened over there? Is there a cover-up in action?
> 
> What do we really know so far?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

What was the reckoning for Mohammad Farrah Aidid ( Black Hawk Down Somali Warlord ) ? ( he died years later of disease & old age .


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

There is always more to the stories. We know that. Any Operation we do overseas is none of anyones unclassified business.
Mattis will ensure swift retaliation is taken..
Seriously, the CIA, DOD, etc do ops daily...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> What was the reckoning for Mohammad Farrah Aidid ( Black Hawk Down Somali Warlord ) ? ( he died years later of disease & old age .


I will tell you the reckoning they got, Hundreds dead and thousands wounded during the Fight....Compared to our 19 dead and 73 wounded. That was a raid, knowingyl conducted by Task force "Ranger". It, in my opinion, was poorly planned, and poorly resourced, and should not have occurred, but it did and was ordered to by the ground force commander.

That war lord was not an Osama Bin Laden or an Al Shabab leader...he was simply a murderous thug....Like most of them all over Africa...

This was a coordinated ambush of American SF folks. You all think your entitled to know about Military operations? Your not. Classified actions are supposed to stay classified. Just because Some Presidents like to openly "Out" Special Operations forces so that they can claim credit for what the military and CIA had worked years and years on doesn't mean its right.

My suggestion is stick to what you know... ask for truth about whats happening here in our own country.... but do not try to get Military operations broadcast on the news for your "satisfaction" because each time you do that you make it harder to kill the bad guys, you make it that more unsafe overseas, and you put family members around bases all over the world in danger....

My 2 Cents


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

24 were killed in the Black Hawk down incident ( And 80+ wounded ) on our side with almost 500 dead skinnies that day


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> 24 were killed in the Black Hawk down incident ( And 80+ wounded ) on our side with almost 500 dead skinnies that day


The number I remember and have stats for is 19... The point is valid.

Name Age Action Medal
Operators of the 1st Special Forces Operational Detachment-Delta
MSG Gary Ivan Gordon 33 Killed defending Super Six-Four's crew Medal of Honor, Purple Heart[38]
SFC Randy Shughart 35 Killed defending Super Six-Four's crew Medal of Honor, Purple Heart[38]
SSG Daniel D. Busch 25 Crashed on Super Six-One, mortally wounded defending the downed crew Silver Star, Purple Heart[62]
SFC Earl Robert Fillmore, Jr. 28 Killed moving to the first crash site Silver Star, Purple Heart[65]
MSG Timothy "Griz" Lynn Martin 38 Mortally wounded by an RPG on the Lost Convoy, died while en route to a field hospital in Germany Silver Star, Purple Heart.[66][67]
SFC Matthew Loren Rierson 33 Killed by stray mortar shell that landed near him Oct. 6, 2 days after the initial raid Silver Star, Bronze star, Purple heart.[68]
Soldiers of the 3rd Ranger Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment
CPL James "Jamie" E. Smith 21 Killed around crash site one Bronze Star Medal with Valor Device and Oak leaf cluster,
Purple Heart[69]
SPC James M. Cavaco 26 Killed on the Lost Convoy Bronze Star with Valor Device, Purple Heart[70]
SGT James Casey Joyce 24 Killed on the Lost Convoy Bronze Star with Valor Device, Purple Heart[70]
CPL Richard "Alphabet" W. Kowalewski, Jr. 20 Killed on the Lost Convoy by an RPG Bronze Star with Valor Device, Purple Heart[71]
SGT Dominick M. Pilla 21 Killed on Struecker's convoy Bronze Star with Valor Device, Purple Heart[71]
SGT Lorenzo M. Ruiz 27 Mortally wounded on the Lost Convoy, died en route to a field hospital in Germany Bronze Star with Valor Device, Purple Heart[71]

SSG William "Wild Bill" David Cleveland, Jr. 34 Crew chief on Super Six-Four, killed Silver Star,
Bronze Star,
Air Medal with Valor Device, Purple Heart[72]
SSG Thomas "Tommie" J. Field 25 Crew chief on Super Six-Four, killed Silver Star,
Bronze Star,
Air Medal with Valor Device, Purple Heart
CW4 Raymond "Ironman" Alex Frank 45 Super Six-Four's copilot, killed Silver Star,
Air Medal with Valor Device, Purple Heart[73]
CW3 Clifton "Elvis" P. Wolcott 36 Super Six-One's pilot, died in crash Distinguished Flying Cross,
Bronze Star,
Air Medal with Valor Device, Purple Heart[72]
CW3 Donovan "Bull" Lee Briley 33 Super Six-One's copilot, died in crash Distinguished Flying Cross,
Bronze Star,
Air Medal with Valor Device, Purple Heart[74]
Soldiers of the 2nd Battalion, 14th Infantry Regiment, 2nd Brigade, 10th Mountain Division
SGT Cornell Lemont Houston, Sr. 1st Platoon, C Company, 41st Engr BN [75] Also shot in the leg and chest.[76] Died of wounds at Landstuhl Army Regional Medical Center.[77] Bronze Star with Valor Device,
de Fleury Medal, Purple Heart[78]

PFC James Henry Martin, Jr. 23 Member of 2d Squad, 2d Platoon, Company A.[79] Killed on the rescue convoy by a gunshot to the head.[76] Purple Heart[80]


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Eradicate islam, kill them all. Sterilization won't work and is to time consuming. We have missionaries in all muslim countries, they've had a chance, WR HAVE TRIED TO COEXIST, to no avail. They don't want peace, they want to subjugate us. 
All traces of islam must be erased.

I know it's an ugly thought folks, but the reality is this: us or them.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Coexist and multiculturaism do not work.


----------

